# Stonyfield farms yogurt



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Just curious who else eats this brand of yogurt and how its helping you with IBS-D. I have been eating 2 a day now for 3 days, so its still early for me to say anything good or bad. I did have a very normal bm today, 1st time in a while.OK, so here are the ingredients.Cultered pasteurized nonfat milk, Natural milled sugar,inulin,which is a natural dietary fiber, Pectin, Beet juice concentrate for color, and six live active cultures including L. acidophilus, Bifidus, L. casei, and L. reuteri.It also has in big letters, NO ASPARTAME, EVER.30% calcium and 8% dietary fiber.Somebody here or on another forum said this name brand is the best yogurt for IBS-DAny thoughts. I usually would post this in the general forum but put it here in the proper place to see how many folks will actually see this and respond.ThanksBrett


----------



## 15778 (Oct 29, 2005)

I eat it. Usually the plain, whole milk. It comes in a big tub so I can take as much or as little as I feel like tolerating each day.It doesn't seem to make any big change, which is expected since the quantity of active cultures in yogurt isn't terriblly high.But it certainly won't hurt your gut, as long as milk is okay. Any little bit of probiotics here and there can certainly help.


----------



## 16421 (Nov 11, 2005)

I tried to make my own yogurt from these manufactured yogurt but they took several days to see any result. I obtained a cuture from a friend and with a spoonfull I made 8 oz of yogurt in about 6 hours. This tells me most of the cultures in the manufactured yogurt is probably dead.Its like sending a bunch of dead soldiers to fight the war


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I've read that commercial yogurt is not left to "incubate" long enough and that explains why they have to put thickeners in it like pectin. Commercial yogurt just seems to be like milk with sugar, flavors and thickener in it, so what you've got is pudding. Do a little internet research on yogurt...making your own is easy.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have just started to eat one of these yogurts everyday. I do not care for the fat-free ones but loveeee the lowfat ones (especially Lemon Undergroud). They do have more probiotics than most yogurts. Kefir is still the king of probiotics though (has 10 strands of active cultures).


----------

